

Delivery is via an Amazon drone. - Eye_of_Mordor
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/17000-linux-powered-rifle-brings-auto-aim-to-the-real-world/

======
waterlion
That typeface. Looks a bit like Bank Gothic. Can an American explain the
cultural connotations? As a European it has very particular associations. A
cross between Real American Hero Military Men With Guns and a certain child-
like toy-soldier naïvité (case in point, a computerised machine for killing
animals). Not trying to be incendiary, it's quite difficult to define. But
people seem unashamed to use it. Is it a cliché?

